# DAP



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Informative.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cropnutrition.com/diammonium-phosphate


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks!

I've been using DAP for almost 15 years. I put it and my potash on in late February, trying for about 6 weeks before green-up. My thinking is that this gives the DAP enough time to propagate into the soil slowly without damaging the plants. February application keeps the N losses from volatization down to a minimum.

Ralph


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

DAP is about the only phosphate source available in our area, so if my soil was low in P and I wanted to add 100 lb of P2O5 /ac to my alfalfa, I would also add 39 lb of nitrogen/ac that the alfalfa doesn't need.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

they have switched to MAP here pretty much.11-52-0

Instead of DAP 18-46-0


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> they have switched to MAP here pretty much.11-52-0
> 
> Instead of DAP 18-46-0


Is that in general Cy, or primarily for alfalfa needs?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Very informative article. I use a lot of DAP here since most of my fields were very low in P. I use it on my alfalfa as well even though it doesn't need the N and I haven't seen any negative affects of the additional N on the alfalfa. Here DAP is cheaper than triple superphosphate(0-45-0) and much more readily available.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Is that in general Cy, or primarily for alfalfa needs?
> 
> Regards, Mike


In General.I get fertilizer from both a large Co-op and a private elevator and they both have switched to MAP.They switched about 3 yrs ago.


----------

